# Track planning video tips



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is a short video which should improve your layout 


https://youtu.be/XWh_dF7yGmI


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, DJ, there are some amazing hints and procedures in there! To me, the best suggestion is keeping the track away from the edges...too late for me to correct. But I do have 2-½" foam on my board, so will use your ideas for varying the surface. I really doubt the wife will approve of me using a steak knife though!!


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

*steak knives*

what the wife don't know won't hurt her (See: mixing bowls, steak knives and hair dryer rental, lol)


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> I really doubt the wife will approve of me using a steak knife though!!


You obviously haven't been married very long. You give your wife a NEW set of steak knifes for Christmas; then you smile sweetly and say, "As long as you have those new ones, I'd like to take the old ones down to the workshop."


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Obviously I didn't supply enough info with my comments. After 45 years of marriage to the one woman in my life, I have collected old knives and bowls and other kitchen devices that help me in my hobbies. So, I don't need to borrow newer items from her. It seems to be her who's always borrowing stuff from me!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> Obviously I didn't supply enough info with my comments. After 45 years of marriage to the one woman in my life, I have collected old knives and bowls and other kitchen devices that help me in my hobbies. So, I don't need to borrow newer items from her. It seems to be her who's always borrowing stuff from me!!


Well, I've only got 25 years, but my good scissors and hot glue gun always seem to end up in the craft drawer.... At least I know where to look after all that time. Tape measurers have an odd way of disappearing, too. There are probably 2 dozen of them somewhere in my house.


----------



## mbeutler1203 (Nov 28, 2015)

Great video. I am brand new to the hobby, literally only been learning by watching and reading online for a week and this video gave me some really good insight. Thank you!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just remember that those tips work well for the creator of the video -- you may or may not find them as worthwhile. Add them to you tool box, but remember, there is more than one way to skin a cat!


----------

